# Optical stores in cyprus



## bleck (Oct 5, 2011)

I am optician from Greece and i want information about the situations of jobs in optical stores in Cyprus.
I want to know if there is any possibility to find jobs in optical stores and how is the wages there?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bleck said:


> I am optician from Greece and i want information about the situations of jobs in optical stores in Cyprus.
> I want to know if there is any possibility to find jobs in optical stores and how is the wages there?


There are opticians on just about every corner in Cyprus so I would imagine the competition is pretty fierce. On the whole wages are very low here although with the troubles in Greece wages are probably marginally better here than there. 
However if Greece defaults on its loans and goes under there is no saying how that will afect the Cyprus economy and maybe there won't be any jobs for anyone


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

My Cypriot friends tell me that there is an influx of people from Greece to Cyprus because of the current financial situation so things may be tight here soon.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

They say 50,000 Greeks so far.


----------

